# Tattoo's



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good website to look for tattoos? I'm looking for a lucky 13 kinda thing and a pitbull


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i would not suggest simply getting a design from a website, i have two sleeves a leg and a nearly complete chest and back piece, and i am no good with drawing. simply go into a good tattoo parlor and pick an artist whose style is what you would like on your body then ask them to design something for you. if they are a good artist they will be able to take your suggestions and ideas and make a custom piece of art that reflects you and not some over done tattoo


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Try deviant art http://www.deviantart.com Just go to the search bar and type in what you are looking for. That's where I have found 3 tattoos.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Haha this thread only made me worse (i have tattoo fever right now).... Hmmmm and that link was pretty good ^^^


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Not a problem.

Also http://www.bmezine.com/ has alot of different tattoos.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I only have one 









The "A" is for Andy-- me
The "J" is for Jessica---my wife
The "C" is for Cheyenne-- my oldest daughter
The "S" is for Savannah-- my youngest daughter
The "B" in the center is for Blevins, our last name!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> I only have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats adorable in a way lol.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a few....

Lower Back 18th birthday


Back of my neck means "Father" for my dad


right wrist...baby phat cat...i love cats


I have one more really big on my back, but its a home job(I hate it now x-men symbol...don't ask lol)and I am getting it covered very soon


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> I only have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice one, and quite meaningful too.

I don't have any tattoos. If I ever got one, it would be a small one of Buster


----------

